# *Giveaway! 5 ebook copies of New Adult Erotic Romance (Vivian's List)



## Haleigh Lovell (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi there! I've recently released a New Adult Erotic Romance titled Vivian's List and I'm giving away 5 e-book copies. To enter to win, here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vivians-List/506901846065475

Synopsis:
Her brother's best friend. A sexual bucket list. An erotic love story.

Vivian Sorenson is in a verbally abusive relationship. When her boyfriend, Brody, calls her "frigid" and "boring ol' vanilla," Vivian finally ends the toxic relationship and embarks on a journey of sexual self-discovery.
Liam Sykes has known Vivian all his life. She's his best friend's little sister and she's always been off-limits. When he happens upon Vivian's sexual bucket list, he crosses that forbidden line. Soon it becomes more than just sex as Liam picks up every jagged little shard of Vivian's shattered heart and pieces it back together, replacing it with a piece of his own.

Reviews:
"Wow! Sensual, Sexual, Passionate. Not only does this book have some amazingly sensual and passionately hot sex scenes, it's also so much more than that."
~ bestselling author Sibel Hodge

"This book has so much more than just sex, it has love and romance and lust. A great read." 
~ Ashley's Reading Bliss

"I thought I would get a bunch of meaningless, but satisfying sex scenes. I got so much more ... a love story. Romance, family drama, a lesson in emotional abuse, and yes, fabulous erotic sex scenes, but by far a romantic story about healthy love."
~ K. Fitzpatrick, Goodreads

"You cannot help but fall in love with Vivian and Liam. You will love them. You will love their friends. Sex is HOT. What more can you ask for?" 
~ Beggin at Mommy's a Book Whore

"Liam is THE perfect lover and my heart just utterly melts for the two of them. They are so adorable, and as the reader, you can feel the chemistry and friendship and desire and whew! The sex is hot. 5 stars!"
~ Y. Chang, Goodreads

** This is book 1 in a two-part series
** New Adult Erotic Romance recommended for readers the age of 18+ due to language and sexual content


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Haleigh,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------

